

Tell HN: Why all this after our beloved Aaron is dead? - sidcool

He deserved better when he was alive.  I apologize to his family for not supporting a prodigy.  I have no excuse.  I will take the punishment.  I urge everyone to awaken.  We all are equally responsible for Aaron's death.
======
creamyhorror
1\. What concrete steps can people take to prevent cases like Aaron's from
happening again? What enduring commitments can be made, and to what causes or
organizations?

2\. Who should we be listening to and supporting who is of like mind with
Aaron, and has been neglected so far? Who is doing good work out of the public
eye, like Aaron was?

I join you in commiseration. I'm going to look for a local organization to
join in support of online freedom. Perhaps find a club to mentor promising
youth in tech. I hope the Americans here will take every feasible step in
correcting overzealous prosecutors (and nonetheless calling for justice where
it hasn't been meted out). Aaron's passing must not be in vain.

~~~
sidcool
I am with you in this.

